# Found another jointer..... Closer to me



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

Okay, so I found another jointer on CL. It's alot closer than the on I found before. It is a craftsman model number 351.227240. I have searched for reviews on it but have come up with nothing. Do any of you guys have any experience with this jointer? He is asking $250 for it. I don't know anything about it but that seems high to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry dont know much about that one. But I got one from grizzly table top . For 250 and I'm really happy with it


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

It's a good jointer but not for $250! 
$150 would be my top offer. I have seen them for $100.


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks. I'll offer $125. Highest I will go will be $150. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

I offered up to $150. He said he was firm at $250. That is all. I guess I'll be on the hunt again! 

Thanks!!


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

guess its all about where you are..i know in the 100-175 range is what the typical craftsman direct drive units go for in my area, so to me 200 dollars wouldnt be all that unreasonable. i normally have noticed those that keep the manuals, etc to a machine have taken decent care of it.
for comparison the delta x type jointers go for 250 in my area, the 6" jets, etc around 400, and there are never many what you could call modern jointers for sale used in this area.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Just keep plugging away until the right deal pops up. In the meantime, you can make table saw/router table jigs and get by just fine until the right deal comes along. Awhile back, I didn't think I needed a jointer and it seemed like every day a quality name brand jointer would appear on CL for around $100. Now I can't seem to touch one under $300. My buddy was alert and just picked one up (a Jet) for $70, though, so they are out there... just gotta be ready to strike.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

There are a couple of things that may make you reconsider...
Below is a spec I came across for this model..

Call the guy back and ask if that has a 2 hp motor and is belt driven? Find out the HP?
Also ask if it has or takes spiral cutting head/blades?
Does he have the manual?
Does he have the push paddles that came with it?

If so that planer is worth more than the typical planers in this class.

$200-225 would be good if it is a belt driven. Most of the planers in this class are 1 hp or less. The Spiral blades if he says yes then this planer sold new for $600. 

If no to 2hp and it is 1hp or less it is NOT worth $200.
If yes to 2hp and no to spiral blades, then $200-225 depending on age?
If no to manual, tell him it matters (to resell people want the manual) you would have to order the manual and that is $20. A deduction in price.
If no to the push paddles, another deduction $10.
What is the age?

I would say something joking like that planer is so old even the pics are old "2004". Age and condition when you actually see it and turn it on for testing will determine final price.
Older than 2004 with 2 hp try for $190, 2004 or newer $225 max.
If only 1 hp or worse pass.. unless the guy sells for $150.
Last if he still isn't budging, ask him if he has anything else to throw into the deal to make you feel good about paying so much?

The going rate is at $200 for this model with 2hp.



> Craftsman Professional 6 1/8" Jointer / Planer with 2 hp (max developed) induction motor, Built in Dust Collector with Bag, 3 Blade Spiral Cutterhead 4,7000rpm, 14,100 cuts per min, 1/2" rabbeting capacity, Cast Iron Infeed and outfeed tables 45 x 6 1/4 " total work surface, 5 x 25" Cast Iron Fence tilts 45 deg inward to 45 deg outward for chamfer and bevel cuts, 2 hand contoured push blocks , with stand. on / off switch mounted in stand.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*2 hp?*

It sounds like it's a motorized jointer (not really a planer) and the 2 HP is the developed as they all claim, also not real. If it's really a 2 HP motor on a 6" jointer it would be an anomaly and an "owner" conversion. And the power cord will be a 220 V plug on the end or a 20 amp 120 V plug. A belt driven jointer of that size will have a 1 HP motor as a rule. Both my 6" Craftsman have a 1 HP motor. 
If it's a motorized unit I would only offer $150 top. I probably wouldn't even want one. Nope. Wait for a different deal.  bill


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> It sounds like it's a motorized jointer (not really a planer) and the 2 HP is the developed as they all claim, also not real. If it's really a 2 HP motor on a 6" jointer it would be an anomaly and an "owner" conversion. And the power cord will be a 220 V plug on the end at a or a 20 amp 120 V plug. A belt driven jointer of that size will have a 1 HP motor as a rule. Both my 6" Craftsman have a 1 HP motor.
> If it's a motorized unit I would only offer $150 top. I probably wouldn't even want one. Nope. Wait for a different deal.  bill


+1 pass. Guy thinks its worth more than it is. Period. Use search tempest.com and check several times mid day during the week. Be patient.


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

I have passed on it. But for what it's worth he did say that it was 2hp and belt driven. He is firm at $250. He will not budge on it. That's too much for me.


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

*Jointers in my area*

I just recently upgraded my Jointer to a Ridgid 6", got it on CL for around $240 (If I had a bit more patience I might have been able to score one for under $200.

I've been watching the CL in the Dallas/Fort Worth area for several months and here are the base prices I've seen in my area:

Jet starts around $300 (most I see that are closed base are in the $500 range.)
Craftsman's $100-$200
Bigger Delta's starting at $250 (opens bases run up to around the $300 range.)
Grizzly start $200+ (The prices range vastly on these.)
Harbor Freight's are $150 (in good shape between $125-175)
Ridgid $175-350
Powermatic in good shape $300+ (anything under $500 seems like it sells real quick!)

Hell I sold my Delta Tabletop Planer with a stand for $175.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

ToddKY said:


> I have passed on it. But for what it's worth he did say that it was 2hp and belt driven. He is firm at $250. He will not budge on it. That's too much for me.


Since it has the 2 hp motor belt driven, (btw it is 2 HP at full load not run load), then the next question is, does it have the spiral head/blades?
consider this comment:


beelzerob said:


> I also discovered I could get the spiral cutter head from Grizzly for this thing if I wanted. It was about $260 or so. I may some day, but for now I'll suffer with setting these knives.


That means if the jointer you are looking at has the spiral cutter head (if it is 10 years old I'm not sure if the spiral cutter is the same as what we know today), but if it is close the above comment tells you that feature alone is worth the price the seller is asking. If he said yes, it has the spiral cutter/head/blades I would at least take a look and runs some boards through it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that jointer is made by Steel City/Orion and was one of Craftsman's best. It's roughly comparable to a Ridgid, Grizzly, Delta, Jet, etc. I doubt the 2hp claim is realistic (on Sear's part, not the owner's), but if it's the one I'm thinking about it is a good tool that sold primarily in the $400-$475 range. $250 might be a little high, but not too far off IMO.


----------

